# Nails for Cladding?



## wizer (7 Aug 2009)

Simple Question. What size and type of nails might one use for fixing feather edge (150mm) to a shed?


----------



## jasonB (7 Aug 2009)

1 1/2 Galvanized like a plasterboard nail

J


----------



## wizer (7 Aug 2009)

So thesein 50mm ?


----------



## paul_david_thomas (7 Aug 2009)

Don't muck around with nails and hammer... Go get yourself a first fix Paslode and save yourself a hell of a lot of time...


----------



## paul_david_thomas (7 Aug 2009)

Don't muck around with nails and hammer... Go get yourself a first fix Paslode and save yourself a hell of a lot of time...


----------



## Shultzy (7 Aug 2009)

I used 50mm ringed nails when I did the cladding on my shop. It's a pity you aren't closer as I have loads left that fit my roofing nail gun.


----------



## wizer (7 Aug 2009)

paul_david_thomas":1lqnrug9 said:


> Don't muck around with nails and hammer... Go get yourself a first fix Paslode and save yourself a hell of a lot of time...


Are you talking about the IM350 ? I didn't think you could get nails small enough to fix feather edging for it?


----------



## OPJ (7 Aug 2009)

Annular ring shank nails are great because the ringed shank helps to hold the nail in the rail as the featherdge shrinks and curls up, which would otherwise force an ordinary nail out of its hole.

A Paslode would certainly save you a lot of work, if you can afford it... Maybe you could hire one, if this is a one-off job?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Aug 2009)

Wizer,

again if you were closer you could borrow my Dewalt air nailer. I've got loads of nails for it. Put feather edge on my workshop no probs with it. Very fast.

Dave


----------



## wizer (7 Aug 2009)

I have an IM350 but the nails are silly expensive. I didn't think I could use that for the cladding so I've not looked into it. We're doing this tomorrow so I'll probably just use hammer and nails.


----------



## wizer (7 Aug 2009)

So what about these?


----------



## chris_d (7 Aug 2009)

Paslode IM350 = the best value tool I own!

I've been doing a lot of fencing and cladding over the last year and it has enabled me to work alone. Indeed, the nails and gas are relatively expensive but I'm still only half way through my first pack of nails (~£60) after doing ~500m of post and rail fencing and a two gates clad with shiplap.

Don't underestimate the effectiveness of these tools.

Cheers,
C


----------



## wizer (7 Aug 2009)

I've built 2 decks, repaired\replaced a floor, built a workshop, raised beds and now another shed with my IM350. Definitely paid me back.


----------



## head clansman (8 Aug 2009)

hi tom 



> So what about these?




ring shanks ever time , when the timber come under stress from weathering other nails will slowly pull back with the warping of the feather edge , ring shanks will keep the feather edging down tight keeping weather and damp out . hc :wink:


----------



## mahking51 (8 Aug 2009)

Hi All
Just used 50mm ring shanked stainless nails on my build. They look the part and will never rot out; just one in the middle of each board on the studding. Allows for movement that way.
Nightmare to get one out DAMHIKT!
Cheers,
martin


----------



## wizer (8 Aug 2009)

Yep thanks guys. Made a start on it today and the annular ring shanks where ideal for the job. Tho we'd have finished it if we could have used P O W E R


----------

